# Firefox add on Hide Tab Bar With One Tab ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am using Firefox add on Hide Tab Bar With One Tab it is not working can anyone tell me if it works on Firefox ?
*
*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, the Firefox addon works in Firefox versions 23-39.

Are you using Firefox 40 or later? Go to Help > About Firefox to see your version number. If you don't see Help at the top left of the browser, hit the Alt key to show it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala* got it to to work what I did I use other add on I added Hide Tab Bar With One Tab first it worked


I have another question I need a screenshot old firefox version of tabs page in options please


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is a screenshot showing the Tabs tab in the Options menu from an old 2012 version of Firefox, if that's what you mean:









From groovypost.com, found using Google Images.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am trying remember my old tab set up I know I had open new window unchecked could you tell me your set up and how I had mine set with knowing I had open new window unchecked


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm using Firefox 40 beta-9 (see screenshot below), so it might be different to yours if you're using an earlier version.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala* Firefox 39.0 I had open new window unchecked like your screenshot should I set it up the way you have it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want to open links in a new tab instead of a new window, then set it up like my screenshot.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala* should I add on tab mix plus like your screenshot ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, you should be ok with the general Firefox options for tabs.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala please give me a screenshot of general Firefox options for tabs set up the is it the same as your screenshot you posted I set up as your screenshot shows


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The screenshot in post#6 is the tabs options from my computer using Firefox 40.

What is it you're trying to achieve with your tabs options?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala I am trying to achieve the options I used when my firefox messed up and had to refresh. it worked good for me the tabs. what is tab mix plus ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know how your options were configured and you've forgotten what they were, so it's going to be hard for me to guess.

Look at how it's working now, then let me know what you don't like about it and I'll try to point you in the right direction. :smile:

Tab Mix Plus is an addon for Firefox that gives advanced options. It's quite tricky to setup with lots of settings and not many instructions. More complicated than the basic options you're trying to configure now, so probably not a good idea to use it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala for tabs set up using your screenshot you posted I was going to use tab mix tabs and do it to make I do it right


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you didn't have Tab Mix Plus installed before, when the tabs were working in the way you wanted, I really wouldn't recommend using it. It's far too complicated for what I think you're trying to do.

What's wrong with the way your tabs are working at the moment? Are they opening in the wrong position in the tab bar, or opening a new window when you click a link? Are you trying to hide the tab bar when there's only one tab?

It's probably best to disable any addons that affect the way tabs work, then restart Firefox and take it one step at a time until you get it setup how you want it to work.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala I set it up like


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks ok. You might want to enable the second from bottom option - '_When I open a link in a new tab, switch to it immediately_' - but that's down to personal preference.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala thanks I need something else done with my computer am not ready post when I am can I PM you ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, you can PM, but I might not be online at the same time as you. I'm in the UK. Or you can start a new thread and I'll find it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala thanks


----------

